# HOWTO: Less Known pkg(8) Features



## vermaden (Jan 17, 2019)

I would like to share an article about FreeBSD pkg(8) package manager. 

*Less Known pkg(8) Features*
https://vermaden.wordpress.com/2019/01/17/less-known-pkg8-features/

#freebsd #pkg #beadm #update #upgrade #sqlite


----------

